# Supercharged VX220 - Quick Wash



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so my mate rang this morning asking if I could give his VX a quick wash over today. I have it booked in in a few week for a full correction, so seemed a good idea to give it a wash now, and allow me to get an idea of what to expect in a few weeks!

I had left my camera in the office, so just a few snaps on the mobile.

Just a quick wash, enjoy


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great photos, also just love that colour..


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

lovely colour!!

looks good


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks great in that colour do you know what it is, don't recall seeing one inthat colour before.... Very French Bugatti blue looking....

nice work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Forgot the name. Believe it's the same blue as one of the porsches


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there Mat :thumb:


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Lovely looking motor. Is that up at Sutton Scarsdale?


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like racing blue. The same colour as my Clio 182.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice work bud  shame about the space saver on yours(??) tho....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The colour is Porsche Mexico Blue


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice plate !


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great looking car esp on those PR 1.2's. Will look top after a full machine polish


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Aruba blue - i had a corsa same colour

Stunnning car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, as above, Mexico Blue


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Car Looks ace, would love a go of one of these.:thumb:
Bit rough where he lives though, does it effect his insurance


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Nope, as above, Mexico Blue


Oh fail - dint see that mate


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job and some lovely pictures too....


----------



## Flying_Banana (Oct 21, 2011)

This is T.Sparks car isnt it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## Flying_Banana (Oct 21, 2011)

Hhaa as soon as i saw the TD 1.2's i thought hmmmm. Then when i saw the CYA in the plate i knew it.

Top work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL.... Got to love the plate hey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great in that colour mate any engine shots?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work Matt and what a great colour :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im waiting for T to take me for a spin ha great work looks fab


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

great colour good job!

Very similar to Porsche Mexico Blue


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks great in that colour mate any engine shots?


Cheers fella.... Will get engine shots when I have it in for correction :thumb:



Racer said:


> Nice work Matt and what a great colour :thumb:


Cheers



rob_vrs said:


> Im waiting for T to take me for a spin ha great work looks fab


Been out in it a few times. I imagine I'll be one of few people who will be allowed to drive it too  (He's leant me the Mk4 Ibiza on a few occassions, and the MR2 - Top Bloke)



DetailedClean said:


> great colour good job!
> 
> Very similar to Porsche Mexico Blue


That's because it is Porsche Mexico Blue 



Nick_CD said:


> Looking good


Cheers fella


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good... nice colour...

Looking forward to the full detail...

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice machine! :argie: :thumb:

Bet it goes like a mofo :devil:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice, looks like laguna blue. That must be harsh to use day to day ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys.... as said several times, it's Porsche Mexico Blue


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shoosh you, it's clearly baby blue....






:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, my bad.... You clearly know more than me, the current owner and the previous owner  :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

'' LIKE '' laguna blue. Nice car anyway.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im almost positive its actually called colmar blue. Almost the same as aruba blue or also known as 'baby blue' ( worked at Vauxhall for waaay too long ) 

Looks nice. Should be straight forward job being vauxhall paint and nice straight lines. Look forward to the correction detail.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> '' LIKE '' laguna blue. Nice car anyway.


My last post wasn't aimed at you personally, so please don't take any offense.



Beau Technique said:


> Im almost positive its actually called colmar blue. Almost the same as aruba blue or also known as 'baby blue' ( worked at Vauxhall for waaay too long )
> 
> Looks nice. Should be straight forward job being vauxhall paint and nice straight lines. Look forward to the correction detail.


It's definately a re-spray and has been told it's Mexico Blue (although could essentially by the same paint mix). The VX used to be yellow (noticeable from where the exhausts have rubbed at the bodywork. Will be getting a stainless/ali plate put there soon


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*vx*

Of course not mate, all good banter.


----------

